# Audi A6 reliability concerns



## mlambrinov (Nov 21, 2005)

Now I am really concerned with Audi's reliability. 

The dealer sent me the service history for the 2009 Audi A6 3.0T I am interested in buying. It's pretty long for a vehicle with 25K miles. Here are some of the highlights
1) water pump replaced twice @ 10K and 20K miles
2) headlight assembly replaced twice as well @ 10K and 20K miles
3) Transmission work @ 15K miles. ATF strainer replaced
4) CD changer replaced @ 10K miles
5) A lot of GFF/Guided Functions work - not sure what that is. Appears a number of times in the service records
6) ECM electronic fuel injection programming @ 10K miles

Which of the above are common? Which should I be concerned about? What else to expect if I buy the car?

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## Quinney (Feb 9, 2009)

i think you need to post this in the c6 a6 page this is for the c5 gen a6/s6's


----------

